# Question for the Men Regarding Women's Panties



## endlessgrief

I have a few male friends as well as some I have talked to on the internet that love to sniff women's dirty panties. Anyone here like to do that? If so, why? What do you get out of it?

I have also seen men doing this in movies, etc. so it might be more popular that I thought.

I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf).

Any thoughts on this gentlemen?


----------



## omega

I have no idea if this is true, but I have heard that in Japan, you can buy worn women's underwear from vending machines. It could just be a rumor, though....


----------



## alone_not_lonely

omega said:


> I have no idea if this is true, but I have heard that in Japan, you can buy worn women's underwear from vending machines. It could just be a rumor, though....


Funny this was mentioned. I think it is true. My guy friends were talking about it the other night. Don't even ask how it came up.
Sorry for hijack Endless. Us ladies will make some room for the guys to muscle into their clubhouse and respond


----------



## Almostrecovered

omega said:


> I have no idea if this is true, but I have heard that in Japan, you can buy worn women's underwear from vending machines. It could just be a rumor, though....


Attack of the Show actually had a news piece on that, they showed the machines and everything, some nasty stuff


----------



## frustr8dhubby

Never witnessed it but I have heard of it a lot. As much as I love oral and women, I can't imagine the appeal. But hey, I can't imagine the appeal of scatting either but that seems to happen as well... :wtf:


----------



## PBear

Ummm... I'm guilty of this. My GF will often leave a pair of her "scented" panties under my pillow for me to find. The scent is that if her juices, and tends to instantly arouse me. In my defense, she started this. I didn't ask for them. 

Don't think I'd go buying random ones, though.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

i know somebody who has done this


----------



## Unhappy2011

Not for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie

i will pass


----------



## Browncoat

Nah not my thing. I like smelling her, but the undergarments can stay on the floor thank you.


----------



## rundown

My wife doesn't wear panties. If she did I probibly would not be adverse to this. I love her smell.


----------



## CandieGirl

PBear said:


> Ummm... I'm guilty of this. My GF will often leave a pair of her "scented" panties under my pillow for me to find. The scent is that if her juices, and tends to instantly arouse me. In my defense, she started this. I didn't ask for them.
> 
> Don't think I'd go buying random ones, though.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What about the scent of other things that may very well end up in women's panties? Sorry...to be gross...


----------



## Dollystanford

this thread is making me cry with laughter - it might be the use of the word 'panties'


----------



## CandieGirl

That's what I call my H's underwear...panties


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

CandieGirl said:


> What about the scent of other things that may very well end up in women's panties? Sorry...to be gross...


still her scent.
and its not gross if you have your red wings already.


----------



## Dollystanford

I think you should all be more british and call them knickers


----------



## CandieGirl

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> still her scent.
> and its not gross if you have your red wings already.


Poop! I meant poop! I don't know of anyone who really likes THAT scent...:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

CandieGirl said:


> Poop! I meant poop! I don't know of anyone who really likes THAT scent...:rofl:


lol, sorry. 
maybe somebody needz to wipe that_azz better? hmm candiegirl 
yeah, im not for sniffing skid marks.

hey, anybody try chewing on them too? then sucking your saliva out?


----------



## that_girl

I'm dying of laughter after reading:

"I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf)."

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PBear

CG, that hasn't been an issue. Either with her underwear or on her personally. Whether that's because she never poops or whether she just cleans fastidiously, I don't know.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat

that_girl said:


> I'm dying of laughter after reading:
> 
> "I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf)."
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


I know if hypothetically my doctor asked me to sniff my boxers to check for something daily... I might very well refrain and just roll the dice and hope for the best.


----------



## that_girl

Women don't poop. Duh.


----------



## In_The_Wind

endlessgrief said:


> I have a few male friends as well as some I have talked to on the internet that love to sniff women's dirty panties. Anyone here like to do that? If so, why? What do you get out of it?
> 
> I have also seen men doing this in movies, etc. so it might be more popular that I thought.
> 
> I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf).
> 
> Any thoughts on this gentlemen?


One night at a club this creep came up to my wife and asked her to dance and i am standing right their kinda to the side of her she graciously said no thank you I am married the guy then ask me if he can buy her panties he was drunk I just hauled off and clocked him he fell down and was out. Wonders if i should have asked him how much lol what a perv


----------



## sandc

Nope not into that. I lover her scent on my fingers after theyve been inside her. Her scent is intoxicating to me. My wife only wears panties during her period anyway. The rest of the time she commando.


----------



## norajane

sandc said:


> Nope not into that. I lover her scent on my fingers after theyve been inside her. Her scent is intoxicating to me. My wife only wears panties during her period anyway. *The rest of the time she commando.*


Really? Like even when she goes to work? Or is wearing jeans or other pants that will get all in her hoo-hoo when she sits?

I mean, there are secretions, during ovulation and before your period...seems like it would make your clothes...sticky.


----------



## that_girl

norajane said:


> Really? Like even when she goes to work? Or is wearing jeans or other pants that will get all in her hoo-hoo when she sits?
> 
> I mean, there are secretions, during ovulation and before your period...seems like it would make your clothes...sticky.


:rofl:

Not to mention the friction on the hoohaw! OUCH!

But I wear my pants tight


----------



## Lon

sniffing panties seems creepy to me. I love seeing them though, on the rack, on the woman, on the floor, eye candy! Even just the word "panties" tickles my fancy. (The word "knickers" only makes me think of old lady underwear, or the pants that golfers wear)


----------



## Dollystanford

oh my god this is making my sides ache ha ha ha


----------



## that_girl

I'm still laughing over sniffing my husband's boxers. I've never done it but what a clod I'd look like if I did! :rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford

Lon said:


> sniffing panties seems creepy to me. I love seeing them though, on the rack, on the woman, on the floor, eye candy! Even just the word "panties" tickles my fancy. (The word "knickers" only makes me think of old lady underwear, or the pants that golfers wear)


old lady underwear is 'bloomers'


----------



## that_girl

Britches!


----------



## In_The_Wind

norajane said:


> Really? Like even when she goes to work? Or is wearing jeans or other pants that will get all in her hoo-hoo when she sits?
> 
> I mean, there are secretions, during ovulation and before your period...seems like it would make your clothes...sticky.


gives a whole new meaning to camel toe


----------



## calvin

I know a guy at work that buys them from the stippers at the club he goes to,$20 a piece...no its not me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

calvin said:


> I know a guy at work that buys them from the stippers at the club he goes to,$20 a piece...no its not me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He probably rubs them on himself too. EW! :rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford

or they could make a particularly fetching hat


----------



## Browncoat

Dollystanford said:


> or they could make a particularly fetching hat


LOL there's a man comfortable about how he looks... or at the very least he could care less about anyone's opinion of him.


----------



## that_girl

he needs to manscape.


----------



## occasionallybaffled

Not my cup of tea.If she's not around... the pillowcase. (The pillowcase holds the scent of her hair very well. I love the smell of her hair... that is heavenly.)

^referring to hair on her head


----------



## anchorwatch

Ewwwwww!!!!


----------



## sandc

norajane said:


> Really? Like even when she goes to work? Or is wearing jeans or other pants that will get all in her hoo-hoo when she sits?
> 
> I mean, there are secretions, during ovulation and before your period...seems like it would make your clothes...sticky.


Okay, not when she's wearing pants. Where's the fun in that anway?  Only when she's wearing skirts which she usually does. I won't pretend to know the ins and outs of my wife's period or when she starts wearing her panties. I'm not particularly interested in asking her about her secretions. 

Oh, and the panties go on for church. And when she's shopping by herself. Hey... I'm starting to see a trend here. Seems like she only goes commando.... when I'm around! Hey, you think she's trying to tell me something? :smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

In_The_Wind said:


> One night at a club this creep came up to my wife and asked her to dance and i am standing right their kinda to the side of her she graciously said no thank you I am married the guy then ask me if he can buy her panties he was drunk I just hauled off and clocked him he fell down and was out. Wonders if i should have asked him how much lol what a perv


THATS where the black eye came from!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

that_girl said:


> Women don't poop. Duh.


thats why they are so full of it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I hate wearing underwear. I have a whole drawer full, but all brand new and never worn.

I think it's gross to even think about this subject. Bleh. It's off the wall.


----------



## livnlearn

Omg, I HATE the word "panties" and thought only men used it thinking it sounds naughty or something.

as for the original topic..I sort of expected more men to say they wouldn't mind doing it. Don't know why I thought that though. I HAVE sniffed my husbands boxers...totally on impulse while I was cleaning clothing off the floor and didn't want to add clean laundry to my too big dirty pile. Was pissed off at myself when I inhaled a combination of nasty smells. :lol: :slap:


----------



## that_girl

:rofl:


And I can't imagine not wearing undies...unless on a date or something. I'd feel so nasty at work...around my students...without underwear on.

siiiiick.


----------



## Dollystanford

livnlearn said:


> Omg, I HATE the word "panties" and thought only men used it thinking it sounds naughty or something.
> 
> as for the original topic..I sort of expected more men to say they wouldn't mind doing it. Don't know why I thought that though. I HAVE sniffed my husbands boxers...totally on impulse while I was cleaning clothing off the floor and didn't want to add clean laundry to my too big dirty pile. Was pissed off at myself when I inhaled a combination of nasty smells. :lol: :slap:


:rofl:


----------



## endlessgrief

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> still her scent.
> and its not gross if you have your red wings already.


Ah, the ole' Red Wings. I figured it was YOU 2nd to post this you cheeky monkey. That should be another thread. Who has their red wings?


----------



## endlessgrief

that_girl said:


> Women don't poop. Duh.


or fart


----------



## endlessgrief

sandc said:


> Nope not into that. I lover her scent on my fingers after theyve been inside her. Her scent is intoxicating to me. My wife only wears panties during her period anyway. The rest of the time she commando.


Same here, I am all about commando. I hate underwear, HATE THEM. In the summer, I love wearing those peasant skirts that go down to the ankles, no undies. It feels so free! Until one day at a Renaissance Fair, I fell and my skirt hiked up a bit. I thought "what if my skirt hikes all the way up if I fall again?" 

But F it, if they see, they see. I am still comfy. 

You want torture? Wear a thong all day at work. The things we do to avoid panty lines.


----------



## endlessgrief

livnlearn said:


> Omg, I HATE the word "panties" and thought only men used it thinking it sounds naughty or something.
> 
> as for the original topic..I sort of expected more men to say they wouldn't mind doing it. Don't know why I thought that though. I HAVE sniffed my husbands boxers...totally on impulse while I was cleaning clothing off the floor and didn't want to add clean laundry to my too big dirty pile. Was pissed off at myself when I inhaled a combination of nasty smells. :lol: :slap:


mmmmmm, ball cheese and skid marks! You may have PTSD!!!!


----------



## Stonewall

No way this would absolutely freak my wife out. she is a clean pantie freak.


----------



## CandieGirl

OMG! After I left work yesterday, I remembered my friend's husband doing this to MY underwear once...he's such a pig! The killer? I was on my way to their house yesterday, and once there, he actually brought up the subject: "Remember when I went in your back, pulled out your underwear and smelled them???". Ugh. Yes, I told him, I do...


----------



## livnlearn

CandieGirl said:


> OMG! After I left work yesterday, I remembered my friend's husband doing this to MY underwear once...he's such a pig! The killer? I was on my way to their house yesterday, and once there, he actually brought up the subject: "Remember when I went in your back, pulled out your underwear and smelled them???". Ugh. Yes, I told him, I do...


"in your back" ? like he pulled them up out of the back of your pants and sniffed?:scratchhead: WTH? thats ODD.:lol: not to mention totally disrespectful to you and his wife!


----------



## joe kidd

Uhhh no. That smell is like milk....it has an expiration date. I would no more do that then I would drink milk left out on the counter.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

joe kidd said:


> Uhhh no. That smell is like milk....it has an expiration date. I would no more do that then I would drink milk left out on the counter.


it has a long shelf life. at least a couple months as i found out before i re-dampened them by chewing on them to suck the dried juice out.


----------



## pidge70

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> it has a long shelf life. at least a couple months as i found out before i re-dampened them by chewing on them to suck the dried juice out.


Eeeeewwwwww! I'm gonna regurgitate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

pidge70 said:


> Eeeeewwwwww! I'm gonna regurgitate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what!?

i found 2 of them she left here last time. yummy


----------



## CandieGirl

*bag*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

CandieGirl said:


> *bag*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> it has a long shelf life. at least a couple months as i found out before i re-dampened them by chewing on them to suck the dried juice out.


For a brief time as I began to realize my W was gone and I was lonely I looked at a pair of her dirty sexy undies she'd left in a heap on the floor and considered taking a whiff... Then I considered that probably more than half the dried up goop on there was the OM's semen. Just be careful 2nd time that the goop you are sucking on to re-wet is what you think it is.


----------



## nice777guy

endlessgrief said:


> I have a few male friends as well as some I have talked to on the internet that love to sniff women's dirty panties. Anyone here like to do that? If so, why? What do you get out of it?
> 
> I have also seen men doing this in movies, etc. so it might be more popular that I thought.
> 
> I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf).
> 
> Any thoughts on this gentlemen?


Count me out on this one.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Lon said:


> For a brief time as I began to realize my W was gone and I was lonely I looked at a pair of her dirty sexy undies she'd left in a heap on the floor and considered taking a whiff... Then I considered that probably more than half the dried up goop on there was the OM's semen. Just be careful 2nd time that the goop you are sucking on to re-wet is what you think it is.


too true, but i know it was her because she didnt know anybody else here. so i know it was all good stuff.


----------



## Dollystanford

what kind of woman just leaves her dirty underwear on the floor and leaves??? ha ha good grief!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Dollystanford said:


> what kind of woman just leaves her dirty underwear on the floor and leaves??? ha ha good grief!


they werent just left on the floor.
i hid them just before she left to go back to australia so i would have them


----------



## alone_not_lonely

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> they werent just left on the floor.
> i hid them just before she left to go back to australia so i would have them


My ex did this to me!! It's a damn shame cuz i LOVED that pair of underwear! You weren't as shameless to then tell her you did it, were you?


----------



## Dollystanford

hang around...you're australian, your ex did this to you

am I putting two and two together here...!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

alone_not_lonely said:


> My ex did this to me!! It's a damn shame cuz i LOVED that pair of underwear! You weren't as shameless to then tell her you did it, were you?


i did tell her.
i also told her that i used them for other purposes too (not wearing by the way!)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Dollystanford said:


> hang around...you're australian, your ex did this to you
> 
> am I putting two and two together here...!!


:rofl:


----------



## Lon

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i did tell her.
> i also told her that i used them for other purposes too (not wearing by the way!)


Before I found about my W's affair I found a naughty nurse costume in the back of our closet (well she must have thought of it as her closet since we were pretty much living in separate rooms). It was the really slvtty kind with crotchless panties. I thought, wow I can't wait for her to bust this out and try to spice things up a bit...

Then I found out about her affair. some weeks later I checked her closet and the costume was there, rumpled up and the smell of perfume (which she never wore but I assume was hers) on it, clearly she wore it and I realized I would never get to have her wear this for me.

So I put it on.

Cause I desperately wanted to experience it and I was a walking mess of confusion loneliness and horniness. It did not look good on me, lol. I wonder what would have happened if I took a pic of me in it and sent it to the OM, ha spoil the memory of his escapade!

Sometime later I did find pics that she had deleted form her phone in a backup log on the computer. I kept those, she looked better than I did in them, but not by much (I guess it is safe to say I've lost all attraction to her


----------



## nice777guy

Lon said:


> Before I found about my W's affair I found a naughty nurse costume in the back of our closet (well she must have thought of it as her closet since we were pretty much living in separate rooms). It was the really slvtty kind with crotchless panties. I thought, wow I can't wait for her to bust this out and try to spice things up a bit...
> 
> Then I found out about her affair. some weeks later I checked her closet and the costume was there, rumpled up and the smell of perfume (which she never wore but I assume was hers) on it, clearly she wore it and I realized I would never get to have her wear this for me.
> 
> So I put it on.
> 
> Cause I desperately wanted to experience it and I was a walking mess of confusion loneliness and horniness. It did not look good on me, lol. I wonder what would have happened if I took a pic of me in it and sent it to the OM, ha spoil the memory of his escapade!
> 
> Sometime later I did find pics that she had deleted form her phone in a backup log on the computer. I kept those, she looked better than I did in them, but not by much (I guess it is safe to say I've lost all attraction to her


You put it on??? Really???


----------



## Lon

nice777guy said:


> You put it on??? Really???


I was a mess, and desperately had wanted to see her in it for months (knowing it was there, constantly awaiting a little grin on her face or to burst into the room ready to do some role play or something). I was always WAY TOO NICE to make any kind of sexual demands, and I'm just finally starting to recognize that any pursuit or show of interest I had was always shut down quickly by her (not sure if that is me revising my history or not).

I figured I was never going to see her in it and was really curious. It's just fabric after all. It was certainly not made for a man's body (though it was close to the right size) and didn't turn me on at all. I actually sobbed in it because I was so lonely and missed her sex and a companionship.


----------



## nice777guy

Lon said:


> I was a mess, and desperately had wanted to see her in it for months (knowing it was there, constantly awaiting a little grin on her face or to burst into the room ready to do some role play or something). I was always WAY TOO NICE to make any kind of sexual demands.
> 
> I figured I was never going to see her in it and was really curious. It's just fabric after all. It was certainly not made for a man's body (though it was close to the right size) and didn't turn me on at all. I actually sobbed in it because I was so lonely and missed her sex and a companionship.


Wasn't judging - just a bit surprised.


----------



## chillymorn

do they sniff the front of the panties or the back?

I like sniffing the real thing right out of the shower but old soiled underwear not for me thanks.


----------



## that_girl

I asked Hubs if he's ever sniffed my undies.

He looked at me.



And looked at me again.



guess not :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

that_girl said:


> I asked Hubs if he's ever sniffed my undies.
> 
> He looked at me.
> 
> 
> 
> And looked at me again.
> 
> 
> 
> guess not :rofl:


then maybe youe azz dont smell like roses, hmmm?


----------



## pidge70

that_girl said:


> I asked Hubs if he's ever sniffed my undies.
> 
> He looked at me.
> 
> 
> 
> And looked at me again.
> 
> 
> 
> guess not :rofl:


OMG!!! That is hilarious! I can just imagine the look you got. Probably a lot like the one I got when I asked Joe the same thing.....:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

pidge70 said:


> OMG!!! That is hilarious! I can just imagine the look you got. Probably a lot like the one I got when I asked Joe the same thing.....:rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


they are both LYING!
the look was of a deer in headlights, been caught but not fessing up


----------



## YinPrincess

My ex used to do this, plus some. He was a real freak and would tell me all about it, which grossed me out and caused me to throw away a lot of panties. I even started going commando because of it. It grossed me out and embarrassed me.

I'm sure it has never even crossed my husband's mind... LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: It wasn't "deer in the headlights"...it was more, "Wtf, woman!"


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I am so sorry I clicked on this thread for the first time. rofl
> 
> When dh and I were first married and lived in an apt, I put a load of laundry in the dryer and made the mistake of going back upstairs. When I went back down, someone had stolen three pairs of my black lace panties.
> 
> WTF the perv did with them, I don't even want to think about.


you know what he did with them, same thing i did after all the sweet aroma was gone...no more tissues needed.


----------



## Dollystanford

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> they are both LYING!
> the look was of a deer in headlights, been caught but not fessing up


even if they weren't lying they've now been given the idea - watch your knickers ladies, they'll be disappearin' out of that laundry basket

ha ha


----------



## joe kidd

that_girl said:


> :rofl: It wasn't "deer in the headlights"...it was more, "Wtf, woman!"


Exactly. Eyebrow raised right? :rofl:


----------



## Lon

Funny, was out for a walk tonight, with a date, and some woman must have left a really lacey g-string laying on the ground. She said she was jealous, someone was having a good time. I gave her a  and a  a minute later pointed to a pair of jeans someone (perhaps the same person) left on the ground, and asked "you're idea of a good time is streaking?" we had a good laugh.


----------



## Dollystanford

nooooooooooooo!!!!!

it just sounds so.....twee

anything with 'ies' on the end is twee

you can't make me!! I'll have a tantrum!


----------



## Dollystanford

I'm the only englishwoman in the world who hates tea!

anyway, if you people called trousers 'trousers' then you could call knickers 'pants' and it would all be fine


----------



## Dollystanford

oh don't get me started on the Royal family LOL - I don't mind the Queen herself but you'd think with all that money she could find a dress that didn't look like a pair of curtains

I don't drink tea or coffee - yes I'm a freak!


----------



## Lon

Dollystanford said:


> nooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> it just sounds so.....twee
> 
> anything with 'ies' on the end is twee
> 
> you can't make me!! I'll have a tantrum!


ha, when I was a kid my relatives called me Lonnie. Many of them still do, I agree anything with long ee sound, specially in the plural, is "twee" (new word I learned, thanks dolly!)

Maybe that's why so many men have fascination with "panties", maybe if the word weren't so twee there wouldn't be sick pervs like 2nd time going around sniffing them.


----------



## discouraged1

endlessgrief said:


> I have a few male friends as well as some I have talked to on the internet that love to sniff women's dirty panties. Anyone here like to do that? If so, why? What do you get out of it?
> 
> I have also seen men doing this in movies, etc. so it might be more popular that I thought.
> 
> I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf).
> 
> Any thoughts on this gentlemen?


I love the smell of dirty panties.. it smells like....... like victory! :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> knickers...like Snickers only without the chocolate coating? I'd rather eat Snickers coating than knickers coating.


no way!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Dollystanford said:


> I'd rather not think about knickers with a chocolate coating thanks
> 
> I can't call them...panties...I just can't


yeah, i can do without the choc coatings too, thanks


----------



## joe kidd

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Where I live now, a few years back, we had this guy running around stealing bras and panties out of laundromats. They dubbed him "The Underwear Bandit" on our local news.
> 
> Anyhoo, they finally caught him and when they did a panty raid on his apt, found hundreds of pairs of panties/bras...even the newscasters doing the reports were hard pressed to keep from cracking up. It was so funny.
> 
> I don't know if he dropped to the floor and rolled in them or what.


There is a legacy. "My great grandfather was the infamous "underwear bandit". That branch might just get sawed off the family tree.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Lon said:


> Maybe that's why so many men have fascination with "panties", maybe if the word weren't so twee there wouldn't be sick pervs like 2nd time going around sniffing them.




what you talkin bout!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Where I live now, a few years back, we had this guy running around stealing bras and panties out of laundromats. They dubbed him "The Underwear Bandit" on our local news.
> 
> Anyhoo, they finally caught him and when they did a panty raid on his apt, found hundreds of pairs of panties/bras...even the newscasters doing the reports were hard pressed to keep from cracking up. It was so funny.
> 
> I don't know if he dropped to the floor and rolled in them or what.


what a loser, he got them from the laundromat so they had probably already been washed.

they are useless at that point.


----------



## Dollystanford

I know, we had a guy in England who stole them off washing lines - what's the point of that???


----------



## alone_not_lonely

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Where I live now, a few years back, we had this guy running around stealing bras and panties out of laundromats. They dubbed him "The Underwear Bandit" on our local news.
> 
> Anyhoo, they finally caught him and when they did a panty raid on his apt, found hundreds of pairs of panties/bras...even the newscasters doing the reports were hard pressed to keep from cracking up. It was so funny.
> 
> I don't know if he dropped to the floor and rolled in them or what.


Haha, gave me a great Scrooge McDuck visual!


----------



## cloudwithleggs

my estranged husband kept one of my bra's


----------



## Browncoat

cloudwithleggs said:


> my estranged husband kept one of my bra's


Seems kind of juvenile. I might have done something like that when I was 16... now, not so much.


----------



## Lon

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Right on the money, baby!
> 
> I've always wondered what the cops did with all the confiscated lingerie? :scratchhead: I hope it wasn't offered for resale.


yeah, police auction: large selection of preworn garments up for bids.


----------



## thegatewalker

gross


----------



## mothugsta

I love this forum, because I can be completely honest. lol. I have somewhat of a panty fetish !! LOVE the scent of my girls panties. shes hot, I lust her, and I go down on her any chance I can get. Im a giver i guess lol. Sometimes during sex, I will wear them around my neck, lol, or have sex with her while they are still on her. So, sniffing them is nothing compared to how I normally incorporate them into my life


----------



## tacoma

omega said:


> I have no idea if this is true, but I have heard that in Japan, you can buy worn women's underwear from vending machines. It could just be a rumor, though....


I've heard the same rumor.

Womens panties don't do it for me.


----------



## GTdad

tacoma said:


> Womens panties don't do it for me.


Me either. Sometimes I think the things that rev me up are kind of boring and pedestrian.

"You like to look at boobs? How Passe."


----------



## Faithful Wife

josepe....You must be pretty sheltered to think what you wrote is "way out there". It really isn't.

Where I live, there are people walking around in T-shirts with Rosie the Riveter on it saying "Toss My Salad, B*tch". And no one blinks an eye.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Dollystanford said:


> this thread is making me cry with laughter - it might be the use of the word 'panties'


The word Panties sounds sexier than Nickers...in my opinion.

Does any one remember Nickerson Farms stores all across the midwest? I stopped at many of them (and Stuckey's) on family vacations. 

Sorry....back to that sexy word.....PANTIES. I love the way my wife says it.


----------



## josepe

stuckeys pecan logs none better


----------



## mothugsta

Yes, the term Panties itself is enough to get me going. Esp when she whispers it in my ear. If shes wearing sheer panties, she prefers i give her head through them, so my goatee doesnt irritate her. FINE BY ME!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

josepe said:


> stuckeys pecan logs none better


Didn't they also have taffy? I remember stoping the car and all of us kids getting all kinds of candy for the car trip. 

I was too young back then to know anything about panties!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I remember dating a cheerleader in my 2nd year of High School. After the Friday night football game, I drove her home. We stopped, made out, some light petting ensued, then more sensous kissing, and finally I had to walk her to her front door. We kissed for a long time, leaning against her door, and we couldn't keep our hands off of each other!

I reluctantly said goodbye and kissed her again. She quickly reached under her purple and white cheerleader skirt, and pulled off her panties. She stuffed them into my purple letterman coat pocket and went into her house with a smile. I was stunned and didn't know what to do but get into my car and drive off. 

As a horny Sophomore, I reached into my pocked as I drove out of her driveway to touch the silky fabric that was so close to her heavenly spot. Then I brought her panties up to my nose as I drove home....the aroma was UNBELIEVABLE. I will never forget this moment as long as I live. I was instantly hooked on her natural smell and her panties from that moment on. (Sorry if this is too much information)

I dated her for 2 more years, but we eventually broke up. Her bold action at her front door that night started my natural curiosity and appreciation of panties and that heavenly womanly scent. That is how it all started for me.


----------



## CanadianGuy

I Notice The Details said:


> I remember dating a cheerleader in my 2nd year of High School. After the Friday night football game, I drove her home. We stopped, made out, some light petting ensued, then more sensous kissing, and finally I had to walk her to her front door. We kissed for a long time, leaning against her door, and we couldn't keep our hands off of each other!
> 
> I reluctantly said goodbye and kissed her again. She quickly reached under her purple and white cheerleader skirt, and pulled off her panties. She stuffed them into my purple letterman coat pocket and went into her house with a smile. I was stunned and didn't know what to do but get into my car and drive off.
> 
> As a horny Sophomore, I reached into my pocked as I drove out of her driveway to touch the silky fabric that was so close to her heavenly spot. Then I brought her panties up to my nose as I drove home....the aroma was UNBELIEVABLE. I will never forget this moment as long as I live. I was instantly hooked on her natural smell and her panties from that moment on. (Sorry if this is too much information)
> 
> I dated her for 2 more years, but we eventually broke up. Her bold action at her front door that night started my natural curiosity and appreciation of panties and that heavenly womanly scent. That is how it all started for me.


Um er.........TOUCHDOWNY.


----------



## I Notice The Details

CanadianGuy said:


> Um er.........TOUCHDOWNY.


:rofl: That is a perfect response! Very funny CanadianGuy!


----------



## Stonewall

Down south panties are the pretty ones. We call the rest drawers. Drawers are also gender neutral.


----------



## Wiserforit

It's nowhere near as gross as oral sex.

(Class 5 hypocrisy alert).


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wiserforit said:


> It's nowhere near as gross as oral sex.
> 
> (Class 5 hypocrisy alert).


Wiserforit, I like your occupation you listed on your profile.

...so....you are NOT saying oral sex is gross...right?


----------



## Wiserforit

I Notice The Details said:


> Wiserforit, I like your occupation you listed on your profile.
> 
> ...so....you are NOT saying oral sex is gross...right?


Well exactly. In a world where hypocrisy had penalties, both women and men who say "gross" would be banned from having oral performed on them.


----------



## over20

I Notice The Details said:


> I remember dating a cheerleader in my 2nd year of High School. After the Friday night football game, I drove her home. We stopped, made out, some light petting ensued, then more sensous kissing, and finally I had to walk her to her front door. We kissed for a long time, leaning against her door, and we couldn't keep our hands off of each other!
> 
> I reluctantly said goodbye and kissed her again. She quickly reached under her purple and white cheerleader skirt, and pulled off her panties. She stuffed them into my purple letterman coat pocket and went into her house with a smile. I was stunned and didn't know what to do but get into my car and drive off.
> 
> As a horny Sophomore, I reached into my pocked as I drove out of her driveway to touch the silky fabric that was so close to her heavenly spot. Then I brought her panties up to my nose as I drove home....the aroma was UNBELIEVABLE. I will never forget this moment as long as I live. I was instantly hooked on her natural smell and her panties from that moment on. (Sorry if this is too much information)
> 
> I dated her for 2 more years, but we eventually broke up. Her bold action at her front door that night started my natural curiosity and appreciation of panties and that heavenly womanly scent. That is how it all started for me.


Love this, I was a cheerleader as well, my DH would say it's a cheerleader thing........LOL:smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wow, I forgot about this old thread. I thought it got deleted. Speaking of panties....I do like the trend in this picture:


----------



## missthelove2013

My stbx told me a story, long time ago when things were good...about one of her friends husbands kinks

He had her wear the same pair of panties for a week...she still bathed LOL but put the panties back on...all week...then she would give them to him and he would sniff them...he apparently LOVED this, and would sniff them while they had sex or while he masturbated...after a few days, he would toss em in the hamper and wait for her to finish marinading the next pair LMAO!!!

So...we decided to try this...we chose the week wisely (lol...no menstruation please) and she wore the same pair for 5 days...

um...trying to be an adult here, but my stbx NEVER had a strong smell to begin with...she always had a clean smell...so even after 5 days her panties didnt have a strong smell...a slight smell, mostly her clean scent...so it seemed like a waste of time...the idea did turn me on, and not sure what I expected to smell LOL...

maybe its just the idea that her pu$$y was in there all week...i dont get it...but man did I give him ****e about that


----------



## I Notice The Details

The "scent" of a woman is one of the best aphrodiasics in the world. I have a great sense of smell, and I am very lucky that my wife's aroma down there is so damn sexy. I know it is a "man thing", but WOW, what a huge turn on it is to this tall Texan. 

My wife understands this about me. There have been many days when we have been working out at home together, all hot and sweaty, and afterward she takes off her clothes to get in the shower. The last thing she peels off are her warm panties...and she just hands them to me while flashing her most erotic smile. OMG. 

It is not long before I join her in the shower!


----------



## Onthefenc

Ill admit it. I think its hot


----------



## daSaint

Some time ago, we were in a steamy session. I was already naked but my SO was in my boxer shorts. She wanted me to penetrate her through the thin cotton fabric. Of course it was just shallow thrusting as I couldn't go far in and after some rolling and laughter, she cast it off to ride me full. Thing is, the attempt to go into her while still in the boxers, caused the boxers to soak up her flowing wetness. Next day, she was out of town for a few days and I stumbled on MY boxers as i was gathering laundary. When i smelled it...WOW!!! Her scent got me intoxicated with a raging desire for her. I eventually excluded it from the laundary as i kept taking sniffs at it for days. I let her know about it, used it to initiate flirtatious talk, and she was glad she left something to occupy my mind/desires with her alone. We were so hot for each other when she walked through the door some days later. I love the smell and taste of her juices and usually 'steal' her undies for sniffs until i get one with fresher juice residues. (she knows i'm her undies bandit)
She confessed to me much later that she sniffs at my briefs too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

I'm off skiing with my kids this week, separating me from my SO. We made sure we had a "date night" the night before I left, and she made sure that a properly scented pair of panties made it into my luggage. Love that girl! 

C


----------



## I Notice The Details

PBear said:


> I'm off skiing with my kids this week, separating me from my SO. We made sure we had a "date night" the night before I left, and she made sure that a properly scented pair of panties made it into my luggage. Love that girl!
> 
> C


Nice PBear! I love it when my wife does the same thing for me during my business trips. Very special, and very erotic.

Ladies....please do this for your man when he is away from you!!!!!!! We love this very sexy gesture. :smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I Notice The Details said:


> Ladies....please do this for your man when he is away from you!!!!!!! We love this very sexy gesture. :smthumbup:


No thanks.I think it's disgusting.This whole thread is making me develop a gag reflex.


Unsubscribe.and puke.


----------



## learning to love myself

I Notice The Details said:


> Nice PBear! I love it when my wife does the same thing for me during my business trips. Very special, and very erotic.
> 
> Ladies....please do this for your man when he is away from you!!!!!!! We love this very sexy gesture. :smthumbup:



My husband loves this also. It took me a few years into the marriage to realize how much he loves this and I try to indulge him offend, I love that after 22 years that's all I have to do is take off my panties and hold them to his nose. 

He told me he likes them best after I have been doing housework or something that makes me sweat a little or if I get aroused while wearing them I make sure to rub my wetness on them and hand them over. 

Husband told me some years back that we needed to keep our laundry basket in our room not the front bathroom because he had friends that were steeling them and he caught them once. 

He said I would make good money marketing my scent. Its funny how many women trip on this, I listen to my girlfriend talk and I do believe they could have a better relationship with their husbands if they would open their minds a little instead of saying my husband would never or that's gross.

Maybe I'm way to open to my sexuality but at least I know I can ask my husband questions and he wont lie to me or better yet tell me what I want to hear.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Couldn't help myself and HAD to ask my husband how he felt about pantie sniffing.

He said "I'd rather go to the source." and "I haven't sniffed your under things bc you never stop me from just sniffing your body any time I want."

Not being ok with your husband having his nose in the panties you've been wearing for 12 hours at work has nothing to do with not being open with your sexuality. It also doesn't mean the relationship is no good.


----------



## Lyris

I totally agree Scarlet. There aren't many threads that actually make me feel queasy, but his one really really does. 

The thought of my gorgeous, sexy husband wanting to sniff underpants is a total turn off.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Ladies....it is definitely a "man thing". Your body and specifically your "womanhood" gives off pheromones that men are attracted to. It is the way we are wired. Sure it is personal. My wife's body smells fantastic and it is very erotic to me. Just my opinion. 

Maybe others are not attracted to their wife's aroma??? Maybe diet changes some peoples aroma???? I can only speak for myself and my wife. My wife's pheromones are AWESOME!


----------



## CalBanker

I have nothing against my wife's aroma at all. And I'm guilty of checking out the scent. But I'm more about taking a pair of her panties and having them in my pocket all day at work. Can reach in my pocket anytime throughout the day and know that these have been on her skin.


----------



## I Notice The Details

ScarletBegonias said:


> Couldn't help myself and HAD to ask my husband how he felt about pantie sniffing.
> 
> He said "I'd rather go to the source." and "I haven't sniffed your under things bc you never stop me from just sniffing your body any time I want."
> 
> Not being ok with your husband having his nose in the panties you've been wearing for 12 hours at work has nothing to do with not being open with your sexuality. It also doesn't mean the relationship is no good.


Wasn't there a thread about women who love wearing a shirt that smells like their husband....or sleeping with their husband's worn shirt on their pillow when he is away? I think panties in a suitcase is very similiar...but more suited to the way a man thinks.

I think a spouse's scent can be a turn on to both sexes...


----------



## treyvion

CalBanker said:


> I have nothing against my wife's aroma at all. And I'm guilty of checking out the scent. But I'm more about taking a pair of her panties and having them in my pocket all day at work. Can reach in my pocket anytime throughout the day and know that these have been on her skin.


I sneaked my womans scented panties and put them in my suitcase. I work out of town and it was a nice reminder to be able to smell the scent and to see them.


----------



## CalBanker

treyvion said:


> I sneaked my womans scented panties and put them in my suitcase. I work out of town and it was a nice reminder to be able to smell the scent and to see them.


Yeah, I made sure to have her bust me one time grabbing them and putting them into my dress pants one day......I got texts the whole way to work wondering what was going on. I told her that I had a big closing that day and that they would be in my pocket so I could touch them anytime. It drove her so nutz and hot......she couldn't stay away when I got home!


----------



## Hope1964

Why oh why did I open this thread??

I sure hope none of your wives have yeast infections.


----------



## GTdad

I gotta admit, the only interest I have in my wife's panties is the brief visual just before I slide them off.

Call me olafactorily impaired, but sniffing them is not my thing.


----------



## Lon

I am not olfactory impaired and get turned on by the thought of women's panties (especially while being removed from the wearer) but like Scarlett's man I will go to the source. I like the sweet fresh scent and don't like to settle for the decomposing crust left behind. I will wait for the real thing. If I want a reminder I'll settle for a naughty pic of her


----------



## I Notice The Details

Hope1964 said:


> Why oh why did I open this thread??
> 
> I sure hope none of your wives have yeast infections.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BrokenVows

I Notice The Details said:


> Wasn't there a thread about women who love wearing a shirt that smells like their husband....or sleeping with their husband's worn shirt on their pillow when he is away? I think panties in a suitcase is very similiar...but more suited to the way a man thinks.
> 
> I think a spouse's scent can be a turn on to both sexes...


I don't think my H smells my panties? But I do know that he will deeply inhale at the nape of my neck when he hugs me & tells me he loves the smell of my skin. As for me, I am guilty of wearing his t-shirts to bed when he used to travel, I also used to spray his cologne on my pillow.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Lon said:


> ...decomposing crust left behind.


 Wow....and Hope is talking about yeast infections...:rofl:


----------



## learning to love myself

I Notice The Details said:


> Ladies....it is definitely a "man thing". Your body and specifically your "womanhood" gives off pheromones that men are attracted to. It is the way we are wired. Sure it is personal. My wife's body smells fantastic and it is very erotic to me. Just my opinion.
> 
> Maybe others are not attracted to their wife's aroma??? Maybe diet changes some peoples aroma???? I can only speak for myself and my wife. My wife's pheromones are AWESOME!


I think back to when I first found out that my husband was into this and I wasn't happy about it, I considered myself very open about sex and fantasy's but I couldn't understand this. 

Over the years and talking about it, I came to realize that men are just wired different and who am I to tell him that what he feels and how he feels is wrong. 

I would be mortified if I shared something sexual that I like with my husband and he said Eewwww or gross, what is wrong with you? 

I'm sure this is not something for all Men, however when I was trying to understand this/his desire, my husband and I did an experiment to see how many men would respond to purchasing a pair of woman's Panties,. At first I'm like don't do that! like people would know we were posting the Ad. 

Not only did we receive hundreds of emails from men the very first day wanting a pair, over half were married men who wanted to swap there wife's/girlfriend for a pair of mine and would be so kind as to say they could never tell there wife that they do this.

I had no intention of meeting men to give them my panties as this is dangerous in its self, I did realize that men pay a lot for this and yes they are sold in vending machines in Japan the biggest difference is they are sold as (young school girl panties) and that in its self is a whole other fetish I'm not ok with.

After this it helped me to realize that there is a huge population of men that do this and maybe it wasn't as bad as I previously thought. 

This is just my thoughts and I'm not here to piss anyone off. I just thought a woman's perspective on the issue would be good.


----------



## treyvion

GTdad said:


> I gotta admit, the only interest I have in my wife's panties is the brief visual just before I slide them off.
> 
> Call me olafactorily impaired, but sniffing them is not my thing.


Let me just tell you, the scene where he sniffed the panties on the movie "White Chicks" was totally funny because I could relate.

LOL. He was like "these aren't chicks are they?", LOL.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I love the scent of a woman but sorry, sniffing panties is a bit creepy.


----------



## Hope1964

I Notice The Details said:


> Wow....and Hope is talking about yeast infections...:rofl:


It's all fun and games till you get one of those beasties up your nose.

I guess if you HAVE to inhale pu$$y aroma, it's better to inhale it from your wife's used underwear than from a vending machine pair. Although why not get it fresh baked, rather than the day old variety?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Subaru - Let's Do That on Vimeo

Not sure why but this thread reminds me of the last 10 seconds of this commercial. INTD, do you have a beard by chance?


----------



## I Notice The Details

WorkingOnMe said:


> Subaru - Let's Do That on Vimeo
> 
> Not sure why but this thread reminds me of the last 10 seconds of this commercial. INTD, do you have a beard by chance?


no facial hair...sorry.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Hope1964 said:


> It's all fun and games till you get one of those beasties up your nose.
> 
> I guess if you HAVE to inhale pu$$y aroma, it's better to inhale it from your wife's used underwear than from a vending machine pair. Although why not get it fresh baked, rather than the day old variety?


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I like the term "fresh baked"! Hillarious!


----------



## Lyris

It has nothing to do with not liking 'womanly aromas'. My husband is welcome to stick his face between my legs whenever he wants.

It's the creepy factor of _carrying around used underwear_. It's one step away from fvcking snowdropping and window licking.


----------



## daSaint

when out of town, the presence of her undies in my suitcase/belongings is like 'marking her territory'. Not like i have the tendency to stray, but even without sniffing at its scent, the sight of it can be a turn on. No matter what i'm doing, once i see it, she occupies my thoughts immediately for a while.
When on the phone with her, i like to play with/hold it in my hands and it also serves as a good visual while talking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

daSaint said:


> when out of town, the presence of her undies in my suitcase/belongings is like 'marking her territory'. Not like i have the tendency to stray, but even without sniffing at its scent, the sight of it can be a turn on. No matter what i'm doing, once i see it, she occupies my thoughts immediately for a while.
> When on the phone with her, i like to play with/hold it in my hands and it also serves as a good visual while talking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And they have to be crusty undies for this to work??


----------



## CalBanker

Hope1964 said:


> And they have to be crusty undies for this to work??


Why do they have to be crusty? I've brought a pair of my W's to the office in my dress pants. No crust involved......why are you pushing that? :scratchhead:


----------



## Hope1964

Crusty, used - insert adjective of choice. I am wondering if the undies in question can't be clean?

Like Lyris said, it's the creepy factor of carrying around used underwear.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

2ntnuf said:


> Intensely deep breath at the neck of the woman I am in love with. That somehow is a deeply satisfying and slightly arousing scent for me. I don't know why that is.


aww that sounds like my DH  He likes smelling my hair when I wear it down too


----------



## CalBanker

Hope1964 said:


> Crusty, used - insert adjective of choice. I am wondering if the undies in question can't be clean?
> 
> Like Lyris said, it's the creepy factor of carrying around used underwear.


My W's have been clean when I've stuck them in my pocket. Then they get put on when I get home by her and removed probably that evening!

But to the OP and other posters, to each their own and good for you!


----------



## daSaint

Hope1964 said:


> And they have to be crusty undies for this to work??


when i have her undies, i like having one with evidences of her arousal on it. I love the smell of her wetness/horniness...its a turn on for me. When i have a clean undy of hers in my suitcase/pocket, like i said, its like 'marking her territory' (my mind/heart) and for visual pleasure too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

This thread made me remember a " most embarrassing moment" I'd experienced last year.

My wife's undies drawer is directly above my handkerchief drawer on the bedroom dresser. most times I'm in a hurry and late, when I'm dressing to get somewhere.
So this time I had an important meeting with a client, hurrying to get dressed, and when I was finished dressing as usual, I opened my handkerchief drawer grabbed what i assumed was a dark brown silk handkerchief , and stuck it in my pocket.
Ran outside , kissed the wife and on my way to the meting, all be it , late.
The client was a large law firm , and the meeting was in one of their smaller conference rooms. Five women on their team and me alone on the other side of the table, and we begin to proceed hammering out details of my proposal for the contract.
During situations like this ,halfway through a meeting, I usually have a pen in my hands , twirling it between my fingers , just to keep focused , while the client is rambling on. But I forgot my pen.
So I dipped for my handkerchief , and to my extreme embarrassment, my handkerchief seemed to have lacy frills around the edges. 
Apparently one of her undies had dropped into my handkerchief draw, and she has this way of folding them neatly like handkerchiefs.
Immediately I replaced it in my pocket , sat upright, and pretended to go through the documents on the table in front of me.
I don't think any of them noticed except one.

She gave me a " look" and raised her eyebrows.
Maximum embarrassment.
Yes, I did get the contract.


----------



## Marriedand40

I love sexy panties, nothing is more of a turn on for me to see a woman wearing matching bras and panties but I have never sniffed a pair, maybe once in my 20's but I do the laundry at my house and I've seen my wife's skid marks, discharge, period blood so sniffing them has never occured to me.


----------



## treyvion

Marriedand40 said:


> I love sexy panties, nothing is more of a turn on for me to see a woman wearing matching bras and panties but I have never sniffed a pair, maybe once in my 20's but I do the laundry at my house and I've seen my wife's skid marks, discharge, period blood so sniffing them has never occured to me.


You don't do the ones visibly dirty. The other ones will have a light reminder of her scent.


----------



## AZman

I am lucky my wife wears super sexy underwear all the time. I love them, always have but I would describe myself as a "butt man" anyway, which works out well as she has an outstanding one! Though I LOVE to see her in her panties, I have never thought to smell them or anything. I did end up with a pair in my clothes once when I was traveling for work, (was in the sleeve of a sweater). I will say that was pretty funny and a bit of a turn on. To each their own. 

They put a stop to it, but back 10 years ago or maybe a bit more, you could actually buy used panties from Ebay. I remember seeing it when I was in college. You would get them shipped to you in a ziploc so they were still "fresh." I heard about a girl at my University that did it, supposedly she could sell her panties for $25-$40 per pair. I imagine if one was so inclined maybe not as mainstream as Ebay, such a source could easily still be found.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I saw this image today and thought it belongs in this thread.


----------



## doubletrouble

I've "checked" panties, but not taken them around with me. More as a (seldom) reminder than a stand-alone bit of erotica. Absolutely prefer the source, all over my face, on my fingers, etc. And I agree with the smelling of the back of her neck, her hair, any part of her is just so damn sexy. 

Hell, this morning she woke up slow, turned her head on the pillow and looked at me and I thought how can you be so beautiful just waking up, without even trying?


----------



## LoveLonely

endlessgrief said:


> I have a few male friends as well as some I have talked to on the internet that love to sniff women's dirty panties. Anyone here like to do that? If so, why? What do you get out of it?
> 
> I have also seen men doing this in movies, etc. so it might be more popular that I thought.
> 
> I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf).
> 
> Any thoughts on this gentlemen?


Yeah I have some thoughts and they are very blunt. I am totally into my fiance. In fact, it was just yesterday that she shoved her panties in my mouth and I nearly choked on them. I was forced to do lots of other things too, but that is the nature of our relationship. She is the boss and I am proud to serve her.

If she had no desire to sniff my underwear, or had male friends that she talks to on the internet about such things? Well, I certainly wouldn't serve her. In fact, we wouldn't have a relationship because I simply wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## Jellybeans

By the way, I love the word "panties."


----------



## CalBanker

Got to work this morning and happen to find a nice pair of Frederick's Red G-strings in my pocket.....oh what a nice surprise!!!


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Question for the Men Regarding Women's Panties*



CalBanker said:


> Got to work this morning and happen to find a nice pair of Frederick's Red G-strings in my pocket.....oh what a nice surprise!!!


A "pair"? So two then? (I often wonder why a single miniscule garment is always considered plural?)


----------



## I Notice The Details

Jellybeans said:


> By the way, I love the word "panties."


I do think this word is quite sexy too!


----------



## LongWalk

endlessgrief said:


> I have a few male friends as well as some I have talked to on the internet that love to sniff women's dirty panties. Anyone here like to do that? If so, why? What do you get out of it?
> 
> I have also seen men doing this in movies, etc. so it might be more popular that I thought.
> 
> I know I have no desire to sniff my husband boxers (barf).
> 
> Any thoughts on this gentlemen?


This is marketing ploy by the US Postal Service, UPS, DHL, etc. They are just trying to drum up business.

Honestly, men like the smell of nookie. But as to buying panties? Sound dumb. What would stop someone from mixing a little urine, egg white, lemon juice and conditioner into to a dirty panty liquid? They could be pumping out dirty panties to make money.


----------

